# Questions about Jon Boat/Jet flooring



## RutStrut (Jun 24, 2011)

I live in Northwest AR and am needing some advice on improving 18 ft riveted Landau Jon with 20 hp Johnson Jet I inherited. Its basic, back bench seat and would like to add seats and perforated alum flooring. Does not have to be real nice, just functional and not too expensive. Any suggestions or advice on do it yourself flooring and where to purchase, I have access to a plasma cutter. Also any suggestions on buying and installing seating and possibly modifying/increasing the outboard hp. I thought this powerhead was the same as the 35hp, just different carb/exhaust.


----------

